# Derelict Cottage, Mordiford, Herefordshire



## Jackworcester (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd come across this site somewhere on the internet and after tracking down its location, I set off to see if I could find it. It looks like an old workers cottage on an estate just outside Mordiford, access via a footpath which runs by the side of it. The cottage is in a poor state but although it has an upper floor, theres a big hole in the floor where its given way, so whilst you can get upstairs, its undoubtly hazardous.


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 7, 2012)

I really like timber framed buildings. 

Sad to see this is such a state of decay......but also interesting to see the various layers of its construction.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 8, 2012)

This wants doing up big time!


----------



## eggbox (Jan 8, 2012)

Great find. Love isolated places like that; just imagine growing up there  Interesting that the windows seem to have been completely removed, yet roof, walls and doors are pretty intact.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow,a collectors piece,I like this.The odd thing is that although it has an old range sat in a big fire place there is no visible chimney on the outside.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 8, 2012)

evilnoodle said:


> I really like timber framed buildings.
> 
> Sad to see this is such a state of decay......but also interesting to see the various layers of its construction.



get yer purse out Noods


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 8, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> get yer purse out Noods


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 8, 2012)

What a fantastic little place, wannit!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2012)

Totally delightful cottage. It looks as if it will fall over any minute.  Lovely find Jack.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 10, 2012)

Lil cutiey this one Jack


----------



## st33ly (Jan 11, 2012)

This would make a nice garage to house my mini's. Nice find mate


----------



## Faing (Jan 11, 2012)

how old wold you reckon it being?


----------



## thomsketch (Jan 12, 2012)

great find, i love it


----------

